# Food Safety News Sat 5/23/2020



## daveomak.fs (May 23, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 5/23/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*FDA extends application period for importer program because of pandemic*
By News Desk on May 23, 2020 12:03 am The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is extending its application period for its Voluntary Qualified Importer Program (VQIP) to July 31. The application extension is because of the COVID-19 public health emergency and current travel restrictions and advisories. The importer program is a voluntary fee-based program that provides expedited review and import entry of human... Continue Reading


*FSANZ identifies Salmonella in raw fish as emerging issue*
By Joe Whitworth on May 23, 2020 12:01 am Salmonella in raw fish has been identified by Food Standards Australia New Zealand as an emerging food safety risk. For 2019, Food Standards Australia New Zealand (FSANZ) also noted two ongoing issues and kept a watch on eight other food safety issues, according to an annual report on emerging and ongoing issues. Issues are identified... Continue Reading

*Publisher’s Platform: Captain Obvious — Nearby cow shit can cause E. coli outbreaks in leafy greens*
By Bill Marler on May 22, 2020 04:14 pm This is not meant as a criticism of my friends at the FDA or the good people at LGMA – California and Arizona – or at Western Growers, United Fresh or PMA. But seriously, since leafy green E. coli O157:H7outbreaks spiked in the early 2000’s, is anyone surprised by the following conclusion by the FDA... Continue Reading


----------

